# Int Op 111



## apride58 (22 Sep 2013)

Are there any Int Op 111 on the forum?


----------



## 211RadOp (3 Oct 2013)

As Int Op is not part of the C&E Branch, I would guess not on this child forum.  Are there on Army.ca, yes there are.


----------



## Journeyman (4 Oct 2013)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> As Int Op is not part of the C&E Branch, I would guess not on this child forum.


  :facepalm:
Nope; no idea how Int gets the bad rep it does.


----------



## apride58 (4 Oct 2013)

Yup. F'd up. It was my 1st day on here and wasn't sure what I was doing. Guess you never made a mistake, eh. Anyway reposted in a more appropriate forum later on.  And thank you for your reply. P.S. Wore sig badge for first 15 yrs of my 25 yr career.


----------

